# Lures for trout



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I hear everybody talk about DOA shrimp and Gulp shrimp. Any particular color that is better than others.

Also what is the best topwater lure for trout???


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

my favorite topwater for trout is a yo zuri banana boat. get the regular size, dont get the jr. Last time i trout fished with gulp, watermelon swimming mullet and new penny shrimp did the job. we also caught flounder and reds with the new penny.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

The new penny colored shrimp and the nuclear chicken colored shrimp by gulp do very well,but plan on them getting shredded quick.The D.O.A. shrimp last alot longer than gulp do.I also like the chartruese laser tail grubs with the silver flakes with a 1/8 oz jighead.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't forget to start hitting the dock lights at night,the trout are starting to show some good numbers around perdido.:usaflag


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *minkmaster (4/19/2008)*I hear everybody talk about DOA shrimp and Gulp shrimp. Any particular color that is better than others.
> 
> Also what is the best topwater lure for trout???




I like to use an Saltwater Assassins, weightless Texas rigged.



For me the best all around topwater lure is the Jr Spook. If I am targeting Gator trout I like to use a Mirrolure TopDog. 



If you fish long enough you will be able to see what works best for you, the above works best for me.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite top water is Zara II. I have caught 40 or 50 trout over 8 # and you will have to find said lure on ebay, I prefer silver flash and make sure you get the one that rattles.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anybody ever used Rapala floating minnows for them??


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I use rapala's quite often when trout fishing,the biggest thing is to have a variety to throw at them and you will have better results.


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

i caught 11 trout on only two gulps. thats not too bad.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *minkmaster (4/19/2008)*
> Also what is the best topwater lure for trout???


Rapala skitterwalk.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *Last Chance (4/19/2008)*I use rapala's quite often when trout fishing,the biggest thing is to have a variety to throw at them and you will have better results.




If your on the flats and not catching at least small trout, switch baits. Keep switching until you find what works.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *lobsterman (4/19/2008)*I have caught 40 or 50 trout over 8 #


Yeah....right.......and I've caught 60-80 flounders over 10 #. If you're gonna lie at least come up with something realistic.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have no problem catching trout on Rootbeer colored Gotcha Brand "Trout killers" I pair it with a 1/4 to 3/8 white jig head. I use red jigheads also. This particular bait has also been hit by reds and flounder. but live bait is a lot of fun too. baby mullets or pin fish, LY's, bull minnows. And dont put your bull minnows with the others.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

> *minkmaster (4/19/2008)*Has anybody ever used Rapala floating minnows for them??


The medium to large broken back Rapalas is a favorite for the dock lights. Next time you cross lillian bridge at night going into florida, stop on top of the bridge and look over the side at the lights on the bumpers. It'll suprise you. I use to climb down that bridge on a regular basis years ago and tear up the trout and reds with the broken back. I've even climbed down the bob sikes toll bridge in 2001 and caught several just fishin the deep channel. i dont reccommend doing this now. When Todd on the bay and I did this in 2001 many of the bottom rungs of the ladder were either rusted away or very thin. I think the number on the rapala was 611 or 613. It had a dark brown to black upper and the bottom was white. every cast hooked one fishing the dock lights and the bumper lights.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had the BEST luck w/ 3" Gulp! Nuclear Chicken shrimp for specks. I've rigged them every which way, and the Specks really don't seem to care. I also catch a decent amount withanred jig head w/ a chartruese cocahoe minnow.










Caught this nice Speck on 4/23 on a Nuclear Chicken shrimp.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

electric chicken


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

40 or 50 trout over 8lbs.... i would highly doubt that


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'2883\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'2883\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'2883\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'2883\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'2883\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'2883\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Mohican</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>40 or 50 trout over 8lbs.... i would highly doubt that 

I grew up on Merritt Island, It was the trout capital of Florida. I didn't catch them here that is for sure.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most of my big trout have come on either topwater lures like the skitter walk, super spook, or yo-zuri hydro pencil; or on soft plastic jerk baits. I caught a 8.1 on a charteuse zoom super fluke on friday.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I love throwing topwater lures, and I love throwing jerk baits. But I have never in my life seen Trout hit anything as hard as they hit these things










They come in a bout 30 different colors and 5 different styles.










They are a suspending bait, with a 1 foot per second fall. In the winter months over deeper mud these things are absolute terror on the trout










I have seen about a dozen 30" plus trout and some very large reds caught on these










Check out the website. www.corkybandl.com The old guy that makes em lives in Houston and has mastered the art of making Trout lures. I have about 20 of em in my box but can't throw them till winter / and i am in no big hurry for Winter to get here.Just can't wait to see if Florida Trout will react to them the same


----------



## skiff35 (Oct 16, 2007)

Lobsterman

It's ashame you have to explain yourself about the trout you have caught. Some poeple on this forum can't stand to hear that you have had such good luck in your lifetime. You are correct about the trout fishing eslewhere. I know in Louisiana is is not uncommon to catch 20 to 25 trout in the 4 to 6 lb range in one day. So I figure 40+ 8 pounders over a period of time is very possible. Not in Pensacola.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I grew up on the east coast and I have fished Indian River, Banana River, Sykes Creek and the Mosquito Lagoon. I've seen trout caught over 15# and have personally caught a few over 10#. The biggert I have caught here is 30" in Navarre and 33" in East Bay Panama City


----------

